# Seiryu Stone?



## fishscale

What is the actual name of this rock? I feel like this can't be its scientific description. If you do a search for seiryu stone, all of the links will be related to ADA somehow. Although I don't doubt that ADA is hand selected very nice pieces, I have a hard time believing that they own and guard the only source for this rock. I am wondering if this stuff comes in very large pieces. Any geologists out there? What type of rock is this, and where would you expect to find it?


----------



## dr.tran

still searching like crazy. does anyone know the answer?


----------



## ir0n_ma1den

ADA has a space station where they farm seiryu stone. It is said that seiryu stone is from the same meteorite that created the earth...


----------



## dr.tran

pfft u saw that on pokemon


----------



## aquanut415

AFAIK the rock is native to Japan, and further collection of the stone from its area of origin is illegal.


----------



## metageologist

a picure i found with that name apears to be a pice of micritic limestone with pieces of chert 


or more commonly called gray limestone and flint 

or its been called that gray stone with pieces of black stone attacehed to it 

any ways it is a very common rock up here in northern NY if i remeber my Geology right its of devonian age and called the black river formation​


----------



## aquanut415

its not anykind of a limestone.


----------



## gotcheaprice

Yeah, doubht it's limestone or our tanks will be messed up xD


----------



## metageologist

well like i said i saw a picture of it on the net and its realy hard to id rocks on the net frlo a low res picture 

but being a prevous post states its from japan origional its more likly that rock is a metamorphic most likely not a igneous because most people can spot a basalt and if it was a ryolite all the fish should be dead so that points to a meta and since its not screwing with tank christry it narrows it down to most likly a form of slate or possibly a gneiss free of heavy metals 

if any one has a piece and they can take i highres photo i will try to give you a better ID


----------



## epicfish

...someone take a high resolution picture!


----------



## mistergreen

good chance it's really old lava rock since Japan was formed from volcanos?

it does look pretty hot!


----------



## gotcheaprice

How do you pronounce this thing?

Say-ryu?


----------



## metageologist

well that looks like a metamorphosed shale from its layered look but with that band of what appears to be quarts id have to go with a it being a common basalt 

hope some if this helps. if not o well i tried


----------



## mistergreen

it's definitely metamorphic rock but not sure what the composition... igneous rock can turn into metamorphic to right?

seiryu is the guardian dragon of the east... could be the same as 'street fighter'


----------



## metageologist

yes igneous can go meta but then you can get some wierd rocks such as metasyanitic gabros or metasyanites. if any one has this does it apaear to have a parallel flowing fabrick through it with what could be mica


----------



## dr.tran

getting rock from hawwaii? DON'T its really bad luck!!


----------



## metageologist

ya but its really nice i have a beautiful piece f mahogany obsidian


----------



## dr.tran

yeah I been to hawwaii and was very tempted to take some. But I heard alot of stories and meet a few people that had bad luck from it.

So I didn't want to take any chances. I hope u have good luck with it though!


----------



## metageologist

mine has been good luck so far im hoping to get some of the black sands from their for my next tank


----------



## A Hill

metageologist said:


> mine has been good luck so far im hoping to get some of the black sands from their for my next tank


You should just buy some black sand. I'm pretty sure home depot sometimes has it for sale.

The black beaches are protected by law and its illegal to take the sand. Unless you can find an exemption (saw it on the travel channel:icon_cool lol)

Then there is that whole bad luck thing, a teacher of mine at school was there with her boyfriend of a few years and she took some sand, they broke up just after the trip. 

-Andrew


----------



## mistergreen

A Hill said:


> a teacher of mine at school was there with her boyfriend of a few years and she took some sand, they broke up just after the trip.
> 
> -Andrew


heh, that has nothing to do with luck, i'd imagine.


----------



## A Hill

mistergreen said:


> heh, that has nothing to do with luck, i'd imagine.


Yeah, she found out he didn't support himself yet and mommy and daddy where sending him checks 

-Andrew


----------



## gotcheaprice

Haha, well, techinically, I'm taking rocks from Hawaii to Hawaii


----------



## NeverEndingNinja

True, but I'm sure inter-island travel is listed somewhere in that book of phobias 

p.s. watch out...your teacher might break up with her boyfriend!:eek5:


----------



## gotcheaprice

O_O
BUt what if shes hot?!?!?
Lol, jks, I only have old teachers 
But I guess I'll find some on Oahu then, lol.


----------



## alohamonte

*rocks*

big island is too young, try ohau around diamond head. 

some of the best aquarium lava rock i've seen is in the high deserts of eastern oregon.


----------



## gotcheaprice

Thanks for the tip! What areas around diamon head should I be looking for though? I live pretty close by so I can go there some time.


----------



## dr.tran

oh man u guys are lucky. but i guess u still hate us for our RCS. lol


----------



## gotcheaprice

Well, neocaridina(rcs sp) are a super super super common things in our streams, and we can also buy them as feeders, 15 for $10. Maybe we should start our own strain 

But CRS and all the other sp on the other hand


----------



## dr.tran

really? I thought it was just regular rcs or wild color. do u actually have rivers full of red RCS?


----------



## gotcheaprice

dr.tran said:


> really? I thought it was just regular rcs or wild color. do u actually have rivers full of red RCS?


Oh no, just the wild form, lol.
We do have the opae ola, the shrimp that lives in those little death containers.


----------



## thief

Well I found this thread and I've been researching all different stuff. The closest thing that I could find was this: 
http://gwydir.demon.co.uk/jo/minerals/pix/sodalite2.jpg
I no almost nothing about rocks but I researched rocks for about hour and a half and found many dealers with this rock. Only thing is that the rock shown on the ADA sight seems dark grey with the white strand coming through it, Also in the ADA tank pictures the rocks seem shinyless and dull. The ones i've found are light- to dark blue and they seem from the pictures pretty shiny and glassy.
It comes from brazil and I was recently talking to an ADA person and he told me about how they get there driftwood from a dealer in Brazil. So maybe this ties a strand and maybe get some of us talking.

Anyways I would really like if more people participated in this topic and I would love to find out what is this mystery rock? 

Hope this helps.


----------



## thelobster

I have some Seiryu stone i stocked up on when they were available.

i must say they are def different from any other stones i have seen and nothing like th eones your link has.


----------



## thief

Wow that looks awesome!!! Where did you get them from? Also It looks like you have alot how much did you spend if you don't mind answering.


----------



## thelobster

thief said:


> Wow that looks awesome!!! Where did you get them from? Also It looks like you have alot how much did you spend if you don't mind answering.


the pictures dont do them any justice at all. I did a crappy job i should of flipped most of them on the other side. Alot of them had more creaves on the other side. You see the ruler there and such becuase i was about to sell them off...but when i started to take pictures of them and picking them up i forgot how beautiful they were...so i told teh buyer i didnt want to sell them anymore.

i got them from a guy on here half a year ago i think it was. He had a ton he was selling. He sold them cheaper then ADA did at 2.75 a pound i believe ADA sold them at 4?


----------



## fishscale

screenname was selling them. I think he's all out though.


----------



## thelobster

fishscale said:


> screenname was selling them. I think he's all out though.


yes! that was him.

hes been out since well half a year ago. he had a ton! literally


----------



## thief

I wonder how or where he got them? Anyways I will keep looking for this rock name and such. Maybe screenname can help identify them. If you ever want to sell a couple for a decent price I would be more than happy to buy.:icon_smil :icon_surp


----------



## mistergreen

thief said:


> I wonder how or where he got them? Anyways I will keep looking for this rock name and such. Maybe screenname can help identify them. If you ever want to sell a couple for a decent price I would be more than happy to buy.:icon_smil :icon_surp


probably somewhere close/regional to him. It doesn't look like the same stuff from Japan.


----------



## 247Plants

I think he said he got it from China.....


----------



## Maazo

metageologist said:


> if it was a ryolite all the fish should be dead


Pardon my ignorance but why is this so? I thought rhyolite was of the same composition as granite.


----------



## thief

Well I've been searching all over today and found some possible rocks. I have searched many different rocks and such. I then searched for Zen Rock gardens. And I found some possible picture that may be boulders of the seiryu stone.









a possible shore line where to find them?


----------



## FrostyNYC

Now if only we could send a PT member to that mysterious shore to chisel off a couple tons of rocks for us.  

No really, Im not kidding. I want cheap seiryu too.


----------



## LakerFan

Where in SoCal (orange county) can i get rocks like this? it doesn't have to be the exact one, but i want a dark 6-10 inch rock. I'm new to planted tanks and I am settting up a 15 gal tank. I would love to put 2-3 dark rocks in the tank. 

Please send me a PM if you have info.


----------



## dknydiep1

It probably wouldnt be too wise to use stones from socal beaches since theyll change the water parameters (limestones usually in cali)


----------



## fishscale

Order from Aqua Forest in SF, they'll ship.


----------



## thief

Lakerfan I you can find simular rocks, Do tell.

Also I will get back here if I find anything close or relitive to these rocks.


----------



## jaidexl

This is somewhat relevant and I thought it may help those in search of cheap rocks. 

My brother does rock work, decks, waterfalls etc. I showed him some images of Seiryu stone to see if he knew what it is or where to get it. He mentioned the local rock distributer has something similar (for the locals, it's Ruck Brothers Brick on Warehouse rd in Ft. Myers), which they call "mountain mist", for 16 cents a pound (!). He says it's somewhat flat and about 2 to 4" thick, like a lot of the Seiryu stones you see. I haven't been out there to see it yet, the only thing I could find online is the picture below, not sure if that's the same stuff they have but the site the image came off of called it "sponge rock". I'll be out there within a few days or weeks and if it's close enough, I'll buy some and post shots as well as any extra info I can get out of the rock folks. 










For those in NY, the above image belongs to:
Crown Hill Stone Inc.
59 Franklin St.
Westfield, NY 14787-0137


----------



## thief

Hey there,

I found that same thing online but I forgot the link. Anyways I am going to be buying 40L of True sieryu stone from someone who got it from screenname.

I did find a lot about this stone though. 

I googled many names, and found lots of pictures, one picture was on those site of this guy hiking in japan and the rocks in the pictures seemed just light seiryu stone. I am on my MAc now so I do not have the links but I will make another post with info of what I found.


----------



## thief

Hi guys,

Well today I went searching again, I wanted to maybe shed some light on this topic.

I have alot of sites. Here they are:

http://www.aquariumline.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=46_51&osCsid=42bfd64f5dc95c82a0a1a7f5f7ba3374

http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=11_239&products_id=1437

http://www.naturalaquario.com/products.php?id=6

http://www.aquaristic.net/shop.php/...668532/anid/363140/Mini Landscape - per Kilo/

http://www.aquascape-shop.pl/

http://translate.google.com/transla...w.penguinvillage.co.jp/layout.html&hl=en&sa=G

http://translate.google.com/transla...iryu-seki&hl=en&rls=GGLD,GGLD:2007-51,GGLD:en

The last link I like. The stone look awesome too.

Maybe some of you know the links already but still can help other find the rocks. 

Anyways still looking for them every so often.


----------



## bennett

I have been looking for some of these stones everywhere. My dad had been using these stones for his garden. He is with CalTrans and they use them to hold up the edges of river banks. Anyone know what they are? They don't look half bad. They are out of a cory in Cambria Ca. My camera sucks by the way. Was wondering if these would be okay for fish. I'm using them in my nano.


----------



## deeda

You might want to start a new topic as this one is older. That way someone familiar with Calif. may be able to help.


----------



## jowchie

found something on the interwebs...

scholar bonsai stone.

and

mountain stones from shelin china.


----------



## -kenny-

jowchie said:


> found something on the interwebs...
> 
> scholar bonsai stone.
> 
> and
> 
> mountain stones from shelin china.



I just ordered scholar stone yesterday. Hopefully it turns out good.


----------



## citadel

anyone find a source or something similar?


----------



## sajata

over Christmas i kicked this around with my brother he is a PhD structural geologist, and curator of mineralogy at the cleveland museum of natural history.
he thinks it is basalt that has been erroded by wind blown sand or water driven sand. He says one of the closest places to find them are on the shores of Lake superior in the UP of Michigan and on the coast of California. if anyone is interested further i can ask him to be more specific on locations. He got his masters from MI Tech so he should be very familiar with the shores of lake superior.


----------



## snail_chen

It is the Japanese name for a type of Rock, in Chinese character: 青竜石 (Green - Dragon - Stone).


----------



## Darkblade48

Great way to dig up a very old thread 

By the way, it is more correct to use 青龍石, and not the other Kanji for "dragon". Using it will return more hits on Google.


----------



## AlanLe

Darkblade48 said:


> Great way to dig up a very old thread
> 
> By the way, it is more correct to use 青龍石, and not the other Kanji for "dragon". Using it will return more hits on Google.


It's not that old.


----------



## Green_Flash

Interesting topic, where the ADA rocks come from no one really knows. Great mystery of the world. lol


----------

